
Restoring for..in peak performance - stablemap
http://benediktmeurer.de/2017/09/07/restoring-for-in-peak-performance/
======
styfle
Maybe the title should append "in V8" so it's clear this is for the JS Engine

------
VeejayRampay
I'm surprised that for...in is still relevant for modern versions of JS but
it's really nice.

------
tw1010
The cycle continues. The sun goes up. The birds migrate. And the engineers
continue depth-first optimizing arbitrary low-hanging fruit instead of the
real performance bottlenecks.

~~~
pcwalton
> And the engineers continue depth-first optimizing arbitrary low-hanging
> fruit instead of the real performance bottlenecks.

Can you explain what the "real performance bottlenecks" are in this case?

